# von franco dyno



## spoker (Dec 4, 2016)

got this this morn,first edition von franco


----------



## spoker (Dec 4, 2016)

von franco is a well knownartist in cali,for thoses who may not know!!


----------



## spoker (Dec 5, 2016)

super color!!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 5, 2016)

Cool Bike. Made in Santa Ana CA.


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 10, 2016)

Nice bike cool color.


----------



## runningbarre (Dec 12, 2016)

USA made...nice


----------



## Jrodarod (Dec 31, 2016)

I own one of his custom painted creations...


----------

